
Inside the Hacker Dojo – Financial Times(UK) - echoudhry
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/d2f3e8c4-49af-11e6-8d68-72e9211e86ab.html
======
mbaker
It would be cool to read this, but it's behind a paywall. It's not worth $11
to me to read the article. Can anyone show the text, provide an alt link, or
summarize the article?

~~~
nilram
[http://cool2watch.com/index.php/2016/07/16/inside-hacker-
doj...](http://cool2watch.com/index.php/2016/07/16/inside-hacker-dojo-the-
soul-of-silicon-valley/)

~~~
mbaker
Thank you kind friend.

